# 4u new experiment 5 strains on 1



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello  friends..i  been  wanting  to  experiment  with  grafting  in  order  to  get  a  multiple  strain  plant..
Some do  this  method to maintain plant  count while  haveing multiple strains on  one(i.e. 5  plants  that  have  6  strains  on each)  plant..My  hopes  is  to 
have  atleast  4..I  have  taken  the  "base"  plant ( Blue Mt.Jamaica X Chronic "08" )..and  cut  off  top...I  then
put some  clonX gel  over  and  in  stem..I  then  took  a  clipping  from  "Star Gazer"  that was  same  size as  "base"  I  did  a  cut  and  scarf  under  water..then  dipped  in  cloneX
I  then  cut  down the  'base"  and  inserted  the  first  scion:aok:  I  made  a  make shift dome  and  am  on  the look  out  for  a better  one..I  found  these  little  clipps  that  dont  
clamp  hard  and  seem  to  work  well. This  is  My  first  go  at  it and  am  very  excited..

Heres  a vid  of  MidnightGardners  6 strain  hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGhWLaTopL4
Love  it  my  friend:aok:



and  as  allways  all  criticism    welcomed


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

wow u like a challenge! lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2009)

:watchplant::heart::farm: :aok:


----------



## kaotik (Dec 12, 2009)

cool man, sounds interesting 
i'll follow along :watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks  for  stopping  in  and  fallowing  along...Heres  the  Plan...every  2 weeks  Ill  add  a  new clip...

Base.....Blue Mt****
star Gazer..
purplebud...
cali orange...

Thats  the  goal..and  if  can continue to  add...Happy  Hollidays...:48:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 12, 2009)

very exciting I cant wait to see it bud....wow.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 13, 2009)

wow! sounds great. best of luck, but you already have a green thumb .


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2009)

Do you live in a castle with lightning bolts striking the top?  lol...sounds like the story of Frankenstein...Can't wait to see what kind of Monster you cook up 4u...


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 13, 2009)

OMG! 4U, that is too cool for words. I am pulling my chair up and doing wheelies in anticipation of the good things to come. This is just STELLAR!
Oh, boy....can't wait.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 13, 2009)

> Do you live in a castle with lightning bolts striking the top? lol...sounds like the story of Frankenstein...Can't wait to see what kind of Monster you cook up 4u...


 :rofl:  :yeahthat:

  i cant wait to see the results/progress 4u.
 im standing by :48: patiently waiting your results and im a try this wit a younger host/base palnt.
 i think tahts wat my problem was i told ya bout in kaly's thread, was the stem of the scion and host were too woody 

thanks for sharrin 4u


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 13, 2009)

Outstanding 4u!
 Been very curious about grafting for a while. How cool would it be to have 1 mother with 4 or 5 strains on it. 
Good Luck! I will be patiently watching and learning..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2009)

Don't you think that clothes pin might squeeze a little to hard? Very interesting 4u let us know when it takes.


----------



## the chef (Dec 13, 2009)

I think your next challenge should to try a grow with your medium stuck to the wall, a sideways grow.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 13, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> I think your next challenge should to try a grow with your medium stuck to the wall, a sideways grow.


 
Haha! Some "upside down pots"! I've seen those around, can't remember the name though..

4U, I was wondering when someone was going to take this up in serious fashion. Looks like you are about to... 5 strains, one plant. Ok, I'm in! 

Ima wondering... You think there is a way to do this, but practice some bonzai techniques at the same time? This thing has the potential to become very large, me thinks.

Good luck bro!


----------



## zipflip (Dec 14, 2009)

> Ima wondering... You think there is a way to do this, but practice some bonzai techniques at the same time?


 this is exactly whats drivin my interest in this, NV.
 i got the perfect lil bonzai for it too :hubba:


----------



## Alistair (Dec 14, 2009)

That is very cool.  So, every two weeks you add another to the top, and so on?


----------



## 420benny (Dec 14, 2009)

Way cool trick for a stoner to do! LMAO
Good work, 4u


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, man...when you gave someone advice once you said they could graft it...I thought you were kidding,  I laughed when you posted that comment, now you have me on the edge of my seat...too cool man!  I can't wait to see how this turns out for you!  Good Luck man!  I'm rooting for you (pun intended)!


----------



## 420benny (Dec 15, 2009)

I have been thinking about this. They have grafted fruit trees like pears and apples for years on strong quince root stock. Why does mj have to be grafted to a female mj plant? Why not a strong male plant? Why not a different plant species altogether? Just thinking out loud. This could end up as a cool experiment. Or, somebody smart could just tell benny to fuggedaboudit, lmao.


----------



## AcesUp (Dec 15, 2009)

Are the nutrient requirements the same for all the different types of plants you are going to graft? I could see some issues cropping up. Just something to think about.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I have been thinking about this. They have grafted fruit trees like pears and apples for years on strong quince root stock. Why does mj have to be grafted to a female mj plant? Why not a strong male plant? Why not a different plant species altogether? Just thinking out loud. This could end up as a cool experiment. Or, somebody smart could just tell benny to fuggedaboudit, lmao.


 

The  Male  question  is  a  great  one and  im  lookng  into  tht  as  well...i  asked  on  another  forum...I  dont  see why  not as  long  as  your  only  useing  it  for a  root  stalk..I  have  a  Fmale  and  have  left  some her there..im  new  to this  and  learning ...But  it  can  nd  has  been Done..And  lets  not  go to the THC  tomatoes  okay ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

AcesUp said:
			
		

> Are the nutrient requirements the same for all the different types of plants you are going to graft? I could see some issues cropping up. Just something to think about.


 


 


 


Ill  let  ya  know  when i  get  there...Thats  a  valid  point


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks for stopping in and fallowing along...Heres the Plan...every 2 weeks Ill add a new clip...
> 
> Base.....Blue Mt****
> star Gazer..
> ...


 




Sad  news  I  dont  think  the  Star Gazer  is gonna  make  it...I  will  watch  the  side  shoots  and  work on  those...I  also  grafted  a  PurpleBud  to  a Purple Frosting  clone..will  update  as  we  grow..Thanks  for  stopping  in..IMO...this  is  like  cloneing  and  takes  payshents(sp):rofl:  man inm  high..take  care and be safe


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 15, 2009)

sorry to hear about round 1 being a failure, but I'm exited to see you succeed at this.  I'm subscribed and ready to follow along 4 this one!


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

sorry to hear about the clone smoke:cry: Are you sure you used water?


----------



## zipflip (Dec 17, 2009)

hey 4u heres a pic of my mom i told ya i tried the grafting thing on.
i drew arrow where i tried it. i lost the branch was all.
  im sure i didnt do it right but oh well. i now know one way that for sure doesnt work :rofl:
  but i mean i would love to have a different strain on each of the four main frame branches on her. now that'd be cocky :hubba:
  you think its doable with her even from all you've reserched on grafting? i think my prob was the stem of my mom and the scion were both too woody

once i get a mom or two going from the beans i finally broke down and ordered i may consider  givin it another whirl.
 i wanna do it anyway, but will i accomplish it... :confused2:  
  cant wait to see your new approach if any tho :aok:
  good luck  :48:


----------



## zipflip (Dec 17, 2009)

wat you think bout grafting MJ to ya toms next year there :aok:
 of all the things you can find a video or pix of on the internet, i have yet to find any imagery or any sort of mj and toms grafted together.
 you know of any by chance


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 17, 2009)

Haha  *zip*....we  ha  this  talk  sumer  befor  last  ...search  THC  tomatoes..lol....as  for  your  Bosai  and  grafting  to  hard wood...I  read  ya  wanna  drill a  hole  the  diamiter  of  the  scion  being  used...be  sure  not  to  do  to  deep  in  stalk  and at a down word direction...then  use  hormone  and  scarf  scion  and  dip  and  stick...I  aint  tried  so  thats what  I read....I  have a  few  diffrent  attempts  going  now  and will  Update  with  pics  as  something  happens...But  Ill  get  it  :aok:


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

ah i c now.
  i took a scion off my other mom i had of other strain and cut a scion from a stem off her taht matched in girth etc to the branch on my bonzai mom, both were woody, and i did the wedge style graft and put a bandaid on it lol
  well not actually a bandaid but a medical bandage style tape thats not sticky but more that it adhere's to itself when wrapped.
 i figured if i used anythin wit adhesive it would contaminate it :confused2:
  but i also never used any rooting horone either. nor did i wrap a bag round it to keep humidity up LOL.  so ya i failed miserable.
  the way  "how not to graft" is wat i learned so far :rofl:
   but i think before i give another go at it im a wait til after i get my mothers next root trimming out the way to make sure she's healthy and not stressing etc first.
  she's bout due  for  a root trim soon too.

 but til then im a watch you show me all the other ways "how not to graft"  LOL  jk 4u.
  i hope it works for ya, it'll boost my morale on doin it too.
 :aok:
:48:


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

> Haha zip....we ha this talk sumer befor last ...search THC tomatoes..lol....


 :doh:  oh yeah, found it LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2009)

:ciao:


DF99*****.....and cali orange


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, 4U---what's going on in those pictures? 
Any update on StarGazer? Did she make it? 
And how about the PB/PF clone? 

This is the most fascinating thread! 4U, you're making us drool, here....


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 19, 2009)

excellent pics! but i'm confused, why tie the two together? is there some kind of graft goin on? 

just leave us scratchin our heads!! probly ROFLHAO at us!  $$


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello *mojave  *and  *fa$t*..thanks  for stopping  in..:48:


Sorry thaught  the  pics  would explain  better hen my  spelling


as  ya  can see i have  2  diffrent  size  plants..well  My  hopes  was  to have  the  same  size  plants to start  so  the  cali orange beeing smaller  i  placed  on top of and  upside down  pot..I  taped them togather and have  velcro  between the  two containers helping  hold then togather..I  then  crossed the  two  plants and noted where they  conected...I  then  made my  cuts  and  placed them  togather..the  tops  was wilted  the  first  day..but  second  day standing  tall...Im  gonna  leave  the  bandage  on for a couple weeks...when i  see  new  growth  we will  remove  tape  and  hope there is a  swollen  knuckle...once  the  graft  is  done  I can  the  chos  what  "base  i wanna  use...Im  leaning  toward the  cali  as  its  the  smaller  one...As  for the PB grafted to  PF  its  pretty  shrivveled..lol..and  didnt  want  post  them  up...hope  this  helps explains..take care and be safe


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 19, 2009)

thank you, DRFRANKENSMOKE, now i follow ur process. pics were very good tho.

so sorry to make you type it all out  $$


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

nice smoke! ladies are looking good buddy!


----------



## zipflip (Dec 20, 2009)

:aok:  :watchplant:
:48:


----------



## leafminer (Dec 20, 2009)

Next week:
"The Island Of Dr 4U2Smoke"   
bloody hell!


----------



## 420benny (Dec 20, 2009)

Not bad 4 a stoner, LMAO


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 21, 2009)

Success at last.  lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Success at last. lol


 


we  Hope  so..but  Im  feeling  pretty  good...just  start  second  geusing(sp)  if  i  lined  the  cuts  up  correctly..lol..and  cant  remove  the  bandage  ..Im  like  my  kids  right  now..lol..They  want  so  bad  to  open  presents  to  see  whats  inside..lol..well   another  week  or  so  and  we  will  reveal:lama:  heres  last nights  pics...


Merry Christmas  Everyone.:ciao:


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW 4U this is my 1st time seeing this .... Very interesting ... I just wonder which strain would be most dominate if it works ... You have the roots of 1 and the top of another correct?(both are clones) ... I'm always up for trying something new ...I'll have to give this a try if you have success ... I wish you luck .....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## zipflip (Jan 3, 2010)

so how'd it turn out so far, 4U?


----------



## the chef (Jan 3, 2010)

Um ok don't think he's gonna answer soon, take a look under his name.


----------



## zipflip (Jan 3, 2010)

oh geesh.  i musta missed the showdown wherever/whenevre it was LOL


----------



## zipflip (Jan 3, 2010)

how much you wanna bet he's still watchin as a guest at least :aok:
  dont forget to keep track ya progress while ya away. if ya ever come back i woudlnt mind seein how it all turned out.


----------

